# Laggy/Choppy video after recording game.



## pictel2 (Nov 18, 2020)

So yeah... not much else to say. Trying to record, recording is laggy. Initial recording of the video is fine, but playback appears choppy. I was able to fix some of the issue by resetting OBS and using optimized settings for my laptop, is better but still a little choppy. And when I change scenes (in Minecraft from overworld to nether or vise versa) it's stuck for about a minute. Here is the video showing what it's like.

Laptop specs:
Windows 10 Home
4GB RAM/Memory
1TB HDD
AMD A8 6410 APU with AMD Radeon R5 Graphics.

Lenovo laptop with 1600x900 display. 

In 'Output' under 'Recording settings' - Output Mode: Simple

Recording Quality: High Quality, Medium File Size
Recording Format: mkv
Encoder: Software (x264)

Audio -

Not changed.

Video -

Base Resolution: 1600x900
Output Resolution: 853x480
Output Filter: Bicubic
FPS: 30

Everything else was left to default. Also note these settings where the best I've used, just not yet perfect.


----------



## qhobbes (Nov 19, 2020)

OBS Settings, Output, Output Mode: Advanced. Type: Standard, Format: mkv, Encoder: x264, Rate Control: CRF, CRF: 23, Keyframe: 2, CPU: veryfast, Profile: High. Adjust CRF (higher number = lower quality) and CPU (faster = lower quality) as needed.


----------



## pictel2 (Nov 19, 2020)

qhobbes said:


> OBS Settings, Output, Output Mode: Advanced. Type: Standard, Format: mkv, Encoder: x264, Rate Control: CRF, CRF: 23, Keyframe: 2, CPU: veryfast, Profile: High. Adjust CRF (higher number = lower quality) and CPU (faster = lower quality) as needed.


Thanks for the reply. I will try this out.


----------



## pictel2 (Nov 19, 2020)

Kind of made it better, kind of worse. At times when the movement is smooth in the video it's fine, but if I move in the game too fast, the lag is worse. Would changing the audio bitrate help? I know that changing something in the audio helped me when I used a different recording software...


----------



## qhobbes (Nov 19, 2020)

Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com


----------



## pictel2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok. Here is the link https://obsproject.com/logs/u1ih6fwpIrgz4oB3


----------



## qhobbes (Nov 20, 2020)

1. You are running Windows 10 1803, which has not been supported by Microsoft since *November 2019*. We recommend updating to the latest Windows release to ensure continued security, functionality, and compatibility and per https://obsproject.com/blog/five-simple-tips-for-new-streamers
2. At least one of your audio devices has a sample rate that doesn't match the rest. This can result in audio drift over time or sound distortion. Check your audio devices in Windows settings (both Playback and Recording) and ensure the Default Format (under Advanced) is consistent. 48000 Hz is recommended.
OBS Sample Rate: *44100* Hz (Change this (after #3) in OBS Settings , Audio, General, Sample Rate 48 kHz.)
Speakers (Conexant SmartAudio HD): *44100* Hz
Microphone (Conexant SmartAudio HD): *48000* Hz
3. Run OBS as admin. Right click on the shortcut, properties, advanced, check box.
4. Your log contains no recording or streaming session. Results of this log analysis are limited. Please post a link to a clean log file.
To make a clean log file, please follow these steps:

1) Restart OBS as admin.
2) Start your stream/recording for about 30 seconds. Make sure you replicate any issues as best you can, which means having any games/apps open and captured, etc.
3) Stop your stream/recording.
4) Select Help > Log Files > Upload Current Log File. Send that link via this troubleshooting tool or whichever support chat you are using.


----------



## pictel2 (Nov 20, 2020)

https://obsproject.com/logs/deNcGOlKxMlizUCN


----------



## qhobbes (Nov 21, 2020)

1. You are running Windows 10 1803, which has not been supported by Microsoft since *November 2019*. We recommend updating to the latest Windows release to ensure continued *security*, functionality, and compatibility and per https://obsproject.com/blog/five-simple-tips-for-new-streamers
2. Run OBS as admin. Right click on the shortcut, properties, advanced, check box.
3. That log is incomplete. There is not stop in the recording.


----------



## bobbyR123 (Apr 3, 2021)

https://obsproject.com/logs/TJu4gO42yL71m4Hj


----------



## qhobbes (Apr 5, 2021)

0. Change the refresh rate on your Acer monitor from 144 Hz to 120 Hz
1. In Windows 10 versions 1809 and newer, we recommend that "Game Mode" be enabled for maximum gaming performance. Game Mode can be enabled via the Windows 10 "Settings" app, under Gaming > Game Mode.
2. To ensure that OBS Studio has the hardware resources it needs for realtime streaming and recording, we recommend disabling the "Game DVR Background Recording" feature via these instructions.
3. You are not running the latest version of OBS Studio. Please update by downloading the latest installer from the downloads page and running it.
4. Record to MKV or FLV. If you record to MP4 or MOV and the recording is interrupted, the file will be corrupted and unrecoverable.

If you require MP4 files for some other purpose like editing, remux them afterwards by selecting File > Remux Recordings in the main OBS Studio window or enable Auto Remux in the advanced settings.
5. At least one of your audio devices has a sample rate that doesn't match the rest. This can result in audio drift over time or sound distortion. Check your audio devices in Windows settings (both Playback and Recording) and ensure the Default Format (under Advanced) is consistent. 48000 Hz is recommended.
OBS Sample Rate: *44100* Hz
Speakers (Conexant SmartAudio HD): *48000* Hz
Microphone (Yeti Stereo Microphone): *48000* Hz

To fix this, go to Settings, Audio, General and set the Sample Rate to 48 kHz.
5. Framerates other than 30fps or 60fps may lead to playback issues like stuttering or screen tearing. Stick to either of these for better compatibility with video players. You can change your OBS frame rate in Settings -> Video.
6. Display and Game Capture Sources interfere with each other. Never put them in the same scene.
7. Multiple Game Capture sources are usually not needed, and can sometimes interfere with each other. You can use the same Game Capture for all your games! If you change games often, try out the hotkey mode, which lets you press a key to select your active game. If you play games in fullscreen, use 'Capture any fullscreen application' mode.

Please post new log after making those changes.


----------



## Dipayanhere (Jul 30, 2021)

Hey There! I am also facing similar issues, can you help me with that?


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 10, 2022)

qhobbes said:


> OBS Settings, Output, Output Mode: Advanced. Type: Standard, Format: mkv, Encoder: x264, Rate Control: CRF, CRF: 23, Keyframe: 2, CPU: veryfast, Profile: High. Adjust CRF (higher number = lower quality) and CPU (faster = lower quality) as needed.


I tried it but when I record my game and I watch my recordings it's still lag what should I do?


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 11, 2022)

https://obsproject.com/logs/tMF1ioF4R_-KUn6p


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 11, 2022)

There is my OBS log


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 11, 2022)

I don't know where to disable the Game bar and Game DVR can you tell me?
I'm new


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 11, 2022)

ThornierLake said:


> I don't know where to disable the Game bar and Game DVR can you tell me?
> I'm new


Never mind I got it


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 11, 2022)

cyclemat said:


> record in cqp Not in cbr


What do mean???


----------



## pixelpizzaparty (Feb 12, 2022)

Hi!, having a similar problem that has literally happened over night. this is after an initial issue with game capture no longer working and giving me a black screen, so switched to display capture instead. I tried the above solution:
( OBS Settings, Output, Output Mode: Advanced. Type: Standard, Format: mkv, Encoder: x264, Rate Control: CRF, CRF: 23, Keyframe: 2, CPU: veryfast, Profile: High. Adjust CRF (higher number = lower quality) and CPU (faster = lower quality) as needed )
...looked fine for the first minute, but starts lagging/ choppy at 1min 18 secs. running as admin. please help! 

log: https://obsproject.com/logs/p0VFZDblHyBa1yuT


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 14, 2022)

cyclemat said:


> @ThornierLake
> 
> search in windows xbox gamebar there are option to disable the DVR functions
> 
> View attachment 80090


Actually I don't have NVIDIA NCENC H.264(new)


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 14, 2022)

cyclemat said:


> 54.437:     Game Bar: On
> 15:56:54.437:     Game DVR: On
> Disable it
> 
> ...


Help!
I do what you say but when I move in the game it's still lag
What should I do


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 14, 2022)

This is my OBS log now


			https://obsproject.com/logs/N_ERwrOc-lbB9K_n


----------



## AidenDavis (Feb 14, 2022)

Hi bro, how is your CPU usage when this happen? Do you have many programs open at the same time? Often video games will slow your computer down if your computer is not particularly advanced. You can try to clean up your computer memory and check and update your hard drive.


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 15, 2022)

AidenDavis said:


> Do you have many programs open at the same time?


I open Roblox, OBS and Zoom (Zoom for calling with my friend)
Is that too much?


----------



## AidenDavis (Feb 15, 2022)

ThornierLake said:


> I open Roblox, OBS and Zoom (Zoom for calling with my friend)
> Is that too much?


It depends on your computer performance. Maybe you can try some more lightweight screen recorder such as bandicam, recmaster, camtasia, and so on.


----------



## qhobbes (Feb 15, 2022)

@ThornierLake
1. Run OBS as Admin. Right click on the OBS shortcut, properties, advanced, check box, ok, apply, ok.
2. Record to FLV or MKV. If you record to MP4 or MOV and the recording is interrupted, the file will be corrupted and unrecoverable.
If you require MP4 files for some other purpose like editing, remux them afterwards by selecting File > Remux Recordings in the main OBS Studio window or enable Auto Remux in the Advanced Settings.
3. Display and Game Capture Sources interfere with each other. Never put them in the same scene (Scene).
4. Set you OBS FPS to 30.
5. In Zoom, make sure Group HD video is Off. https://streamingprofessor.com/changing-zooms-resolution/


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 17, 2022)

Thanks guys


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 17, 2022)

It's because I use Advanced
My computer is not that strong when I use advanced it's laggy but when I use simple it's good now!


----------



## DayGeckoArt (Feb 17, 2022)

People are making this too complicated. It's because your CPU is a high efficiency 15 watt laptop CPU, it doesn't have enough processing power to do software encoding. You're also doing bicubic resampling to get the smaller resolution which takes a lot of power. You should try recording at full res 1600x900 but I doubt it will work well


----------



## ThornierLake (Feb 18, 2022)

Uh OK I'll try


----------



## Skillybelly (Jun 5, 2022)

Hello there,
Im running into the same issue and have tried the most of the settings out there. Everything was running so good for 2 monthes ago. But once i started to stream again for 2 weeks ago the game display were laggy plus the recording of the gameplay as well. 

Here is my log:


			https://obsproject.com/logs/Mv4YwCtEzmE78Qxh
		


Regards


----------



## RectaDSM (Oct 28, 2022)

Skillybelly said:


> Hello there,
> Im running into the same issue and have tried the most of the settings out there. Everything was running so good for 2 monthes ago. But once i started to stream again for 2 weeks ago the game display were laggy plus the recording of the gameplay as well.
> 
> Here is my log:
> ...


hello! did you found any solution?


----------

